# Eine Sache ansich in Verruf bringen



## Philipp_Austria

Hallo

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, ob man ANSICH als "itself" oder "by itself" übersetzt?

Der Kontext ist:
"Sie bringen nicht nur ihn als Person in Verruf, sondern auch *sein Wertesystem ansich*."


Hieße es also:

....[they are also discrediting his system of values] itself.
oder
... [they are also discrediting his system of values] by itself.


----------



## Kajjo

Philipp_Austria said:


> ob man ANSICH als "itself" übersetzt?


Ja, "itself" ist richtig, ohne "by".

Allerdings gibt es das Wort "ansich" gar nicht. Es muss "an sich" heißen.

_Sie bringen nicht nur ihn als Person in Verruf, sondern auch sein Wertesystem an sich._


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Ja, "itself" ist richtig, ohne "by".


Ich will nicht behaupten, dass  "in itself", eventuell auch "per se" (siehe hier) besser wären - dazu sind meine Englischkenntnisse nicht ausreichend - sondern möchte fragen, was die Muttersprachler dazu sagen.


----------



## elroy

What is the point of "an sich" in the original?


----------



## JClaudeK

= sein Wertesystem als solches  / allein betrachtet


----------



## elroy

Ich weiß, was es bedeutet, nur erkenne ich im  Originalsatz keinen Sinn hinter seiner Verwendung. Vielleicht brauchen wir den Kontext.


----------



## manfy

elroy said:


> Ich weiß, was es bedeutet, nur erkenne ich im  Originalsatz keinen Sinn hinter seiner Verwendung. Vielleicht brauchen wir den Kontext.


Aus deutscher Sicht ergibt das schon Sinn. Denk an "der Geist ist willig aber das Fleisch ist schwach", also ein Mensch, dessen Wertesystem sehr gut und empfehlenswert ist, der jedoch abseits dieses Wertesystems menschliche Schwächen zeigt, die ihn in Verruf bringen, falls er dabei erwischt wird.


----------



## jedna

JClaudeK said:


> = sein Wertesystem als solches / allein betrachtet



Mir fiel im gegebenen Kontext bei 'an sich' an erster Stelle 'as such' ein. Du scheinst das mit 'als solches' zu bestätigen Vielleicht ist 'as it is' auch noch eine Möglichkeit?


----------



## Philipp_Austria

Danke für die Antworten.

Zur Frage nach dem Kontext bezüglich "an sich". 

Z.B.:
"Nicht nur er als politisch Konservativer wird in Verruf gebracht, sondern auch konservative Werte *an sich* geraten in Verruf."

D.h. "itself" ohne "by" ist passend.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Ich weiß, was es bedeutet, nur erkenne ich im Originalsatz keinen Sinn hinter seiner Verwendung.


Das Wertesystem unabhängig von jedwedem Kontext oder jedweder Einschränkung, insbesondere losgelöst von der Person, die es vertritt. Vergleiche das _Ding an sich_ bei Kant.


----------



## jedna

Philipp_Austria said:


> Z.B.:
> "Nicht nur er als politisch Konservativer wird in Verruf gebracht, sondern auch konservative Werte *an sich* geraten in Verruf."
> 
> D.h. "itself" ohne "by" ist passend.



Since 'konservative Werte' is plural, 'itself' should be 'themselves',


----------



## Philipp_Austria

"they are discrediting not only him but also conservative values themselves"?

hört sich irgendwie eigenartig an


----------



## jedna

they are discrediting not only him but also conservative values as such?


----------



## JClaudeK

jedna said:


> Since 'konservative Werte' is plural, 'itself' should be 'themselves',


Das ist nur ein zusätzliches Beispiel. Der Originalsatz lautet: "Sie bringen nicht nur ihn als Person in Verruf, sondern auch *sein Wertesystem an sich*."
Kein Plural.


----------



## jedna

JClaudeK said:


> Das ist nur ein zusätzliches Beispiel



Das hatte ich auch so verstanden, wollte aber doch den Fehler im Beispiel auch berichtigen.


----------



## elroy

_They aren't just giving him a bad reputation; they're giving his whole value system a bad name. _

Not a literal translation, but that's what I would naturally use in this context.


----------



## Perseas

Philipp_Austria said:


> D.h. "itself" ohne "by" ist passend.


Hallo,

Ist dem wirklich so? Der Titel lautet: "Eine Sache ansich in Verruf bringen".  Kann man dazu dasselbe behaupten? In diesem Wörterbuch gibt es verschiedene Übersetzungen für "an sich", u.a.: itself , by itself ,in itself, per se, as such, intrinsically, ... Ich bin ratlos, was die richtige Antwort ist.

crossed with previous answer by Elroy


----------



## exgerman

in these sentences, an sich corresponds to English "in and of itself/themselves".


----------



## elroy

exgerman said:


> in these sentences, an sich corresponds to English "in and of itself/themselves".


 I disagree.  I don't think that fits here.


----------



## bearded

Es hat offenbar niemand bisher jednas ''as such'' wirklich in Frage gestellt.  Mir scheint ''his value system as such'' hier wohl zu passen.


----------



## elroy

Das würde ich hier nicht verwenden.


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> Das würde ich hier nicht verwenden.


Do you regard it as non-idiomatic, or do you object to the meaning?


----------



## elroy

Das kann ich spontan nicht mit Sicherheit sagen.  Da müsste ich mir ein bisschen den Kopf zerbrechen. Ich kann nur sagen, ich finde es intuitiv unpassend.


----------



## manfy

elroy said:


> Das kann ich spontan nicht mit Sicherheit sagen.  Da müsste ich mir ein bisschen den Kopf zerbrechen. Ich kann nur sagen, ich finde es intuitiv unpassend.


Gute Antwort!   So geht's mir auch oft.
Prinzipiell gefällt mir 'as such' recht gut hier, aber ich spüre auch, dass ich es innerhalb des erweiterten Kontexts unpassend finden könnte.


----------



## bearded

manfy said:


> Gute Antwort!


Bei allem Respekt: keine befriedigende Antwort. Please make the effort and give us non-natives a reply based on logic or grammar reasons, and not only on instinct! Thank you.


----------



## manfy

No, it's not only instinct. It's for the same reason why "an sich, als solches, an und für sich, prinzipiell, etc." are interchangeable in one sentence but not in another. Different context can bring out different connotations in these phrases and this can only be assessed within that specific context and phrasing.

I almost had a reason and situation where 'as such' wouldn't work, but in the process of mentally formalizing it, this situation vanished again into the depths of the language center in my brain. Sorry!


----------



## jedna

manfy said:


> Different context can bring out different connotations.



In this case we don't have another/more context. Only the one, posted by Philipp_Austria. So...why speculate on contexts that aren't available or opportune?


----------



## elroy

jedna said:


> why speculate on contexts that aren't available or opportune?


 That's not what I was doing.  I find "as such" unfitting for the context that we do have. 

bearded, if I find a way to articulate the reason, I will post it.


----------



## jedna

elroy said:


> That's not what I was doing. I find "as such" unfitting for the context that we do have.




Elroy, my #27 was a reaction to manfy's post #26, and not to things you wrote


----------



## manfy

jedna said:


> In this case we don't have another/more context. Only the one, posted by Philipp_Austria. So...why speculate on contexts that aren't available or opportune?


Bei meiner persönlichen linguistischen Glaubensrichtung sieht's so aus, dass ich einen Satz gänzlich ohne Kontext als bedeutungslos ansehe -- oder um es etwas philosophischer und Heideggerianischer auszudrücken: "Ein Satz ohne Kontext nichtet." 

Der Grund warum du und ich und jeder andere Deutschsprecher dennoch Sinn an kontextlosen Sätzen erkennen kann liegt daran, dass unser Sprachzentrum im Unterbewusstsein einen künstlichen Kontext erzeugt, der zu diesem Satz passt. Falls dies nicht möglich ist, wird der Satz als fehlerhaft erkannt. Der gedankliche Sprung, dass du und ich und zB. elroy mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit einen anderen künstlichen Kontext erzeugen, liegt für mich auf der Hand.
Damit ist aber auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass wir uns bei Nuancen in der Bedeutung von Phrasen wohl kaum 100-prozentig einig sein werden, sehr hoch; je weniger realer sprachlicher Kontext vorhanden ist (grobe Beschreibungen sind zwar besser als nichts, sind jedoch immer noch unterschiedlich interpretierbar), umso weniger Meinungskongruenz ist zu erwarten.

Wie dem auch sei, ich habe bereits zugestimmt, dass "as such" mit Vorbehalt gut für mich klingt, aber da ich kein englischer Muttersprachler bin glaube ich gern, dass elroys Gefühl der Unpassendheit dieser Phrase einen effektiven Grund hat. Mehr kann ich dazu nur sagen, wenn ich den Grund und die Erklärung sehe.

----------------------------
Brain flash!
I may have found an example where the difference in connotation is significant:
"Ich verstehe deine Argumentation *an sich*, bezweifle aber dass ..." -> semantically equivalent (albeit not so literal): "I can agree with your line of reasoning in itself, however ..."

"Ich verstehe deine Argumentation *als solches*, ...."  -> This creates a connotation of "I see your argument *as such* - a mere argument [for the reason of arguing]". The mere possibility of this connotation can make this phrase unsuitable in this sentence, assuming I really want to express the meaning of 'an sich'.

This example may sound contrived - as examples so often do -, but it should be able to give you an idea of my way of thinking.


----------



## jedna

Hallo manfy,

Ich möchte nicht den Eindruck wecken dass ich um jeden Preis 'as such' hier verteidigen wollte. Dem ist nicht so. Und ich bin gespannt, welche Lösung Elroy uns mitteilen wird.
Ich stimme Deinen Erläuterungen voll und ganz zu. Jeder interpretiert den Satz aus seiner eigenen Erlebniswelt/Gedankenwelt heraus. Wenn ich aber Elroys Umschreibung lese,


elroy said:


> _They aren't just giving him a bad reputation; they're giving his whole value system a bad name. _


insbesondere: 'the whole value system' und mir vorstelle dass dies gemeint war. Dann hätte man m.E. aber nicht den Begriff 'an sich' verwenden sollen, sondern zB 'als Ganzes', oder 'sein ganzes Wertesystem'.



manfy said:


> da ich kein englischer Muttersprachler bin


In diesem Fall geht es m.E. nicht darum ob man ein englischer Muttersprachler ist. Es geht darum dass man ein deutscher Muttersprachler ist, eben weil der Begriff 'an sich' ja ein deutscher ist, und man diesen Begriff bis in den Haargefäßen muss 'fassen' können. Dabei ist es natürlich von Vorteil -für die englische Übertragung- ein englischer Muttersprachler zu sein, damit man mit der englischen Übersetzung den 'Gefühlswert'/die Bedeutung des deutschen Begriffs so prezise wie möglich wiedergeben kann.


----------



## jedna

manfy said:


> Brain flash!
> I may have found an example where the difference in connotation is significant:



Sounds good! But..which one...?


----------



## manfy

jedna said:


> Sounds good! But..which one...?


I'm a slow typer ... or thinker... . It's in post #30 now.

Please note, I'm aware that the meaning of "I see your argument *as such* - a mere argument" would more idiomatically be phrased as ""Ich verstehe deine Argumentation *als reine (leere) Argumentation...*" or something like that.
What I'm trying to point out is the existence of unwanted connotations that make certain wordings less suitable or even unsuitable!


----------



## jedna

Ah...I see, in meantime you completed your post #30 with the following:



manfy said:


> "Ich verstehe deine Argumentation *an sich*, bezweifle aber dass ..." -> semantically equivalent (albeit not so literal): "I can agree with your line of reasoning in itself, however ..."
> 
> "Ich verstehe deine Argumentation *als solches*, ...." -> This creates a connotation of "I see your argument *as such* - a mere argument [for the reason of arguing]". The mere possibility of this connotation can make this phrase unsuitable in this sentence, assuming I really want to express the meaning of 'an sich'.



Thank you for these explanations. I understand exactly the differences you pointed out so very clear. But even though... Concerning the line given by Philipp_Austria I really think that 'as such' or maybe: 'itself' (without in!) which, in my view, only slightly differs from 'as such' might be the best solutions.
In my language there exists the term: 'als zodanig'. Translated from Dutch into English this means: 'as such' and 'itself' (for example:the business as such/the business itself). Translated from Dutch into German: 'als solche' (in that quality -which in my view is not meant with 'an sich' in Philipp_Austria's line) and 'an sich' (as such). And this 'als zodanig' I had in mind, reading the original line. Oof!


----------



## JClaudeK

Nur nebenbei:


manfy said:


> "Ich verstehe deine Argumentation *als solche*, ...." -



Noch einmal zurück zum OP:
_"Sie bringen nicht nur ihn als Person in Verruf, sondern auch *sein Wertesystem an sich*."
_
Dieses "an sich" ist meiner Meinung nach ganz einfach überflüssig. Was würde sein Weglassen  am Sinn des Satzes ändern? Nichts!   Wir zerbrechen uns also unnötig den Kopf über eine mpassende Übersetzung.


----------



## manfy

JClaudeK said:


> "Ich verstehe deine Argumentation *als solche*, ...." -



Sehr gut aufgepasst! But I'm way ahead of you, I'm afraid! 

Ich hatte genau denselben Gedanken beim ersten Durchlesen, konnte mich _von mir (!!)_ aber unmöglich davon überzeugen lassen, dass Phrasen wie "Die Idee als solche*s* is ja recht gut, aaaber ..." falsch sein sollten, denn dafür habe ich sie zu oft gehört und auch zu oft angewendet.

Google to the rescue, und hier ist was Dr. Bopp dazu sagt (Hervorhebung von mir):

_Im Prinzip steht die Wendung 'als solches' im gleichen Kasus wie das Wort, auf das sie sich bezieht (und *zwar als eigenständiges Neutrum* oder mit dem gleichen Genus wie das Bezugswort):_​
_der Begriff als solches/solcher
den Begriff als solches/solchen
dem Begriff als solchem/solchem_​


----------



## JClaudeK

Dann wäre also
 "der Mensch als solch*er*" (Duden) falsch?
Das kann ich nicht glauben! 

_Dr. Bopp _ist offensichtlich der einzige, der "als solches" als _*"eigenständiges Neutrum*" _betrachtet. Ich habe jedenfalls keine anderen Belege dafür gefunden.


----------



## Frieder

Nein, warum? 


manfy said:


> als eigenständiges Neutrum *oder mit dem gleichen Genus wie das Bezugswort*


----------



## JClaudeK

OK, danke Frieder.



manfy said:


> .... konnte mich _von mir (!!)_ aber unmöglich davon überzeugen lassen, dass Phrasen wie "Die Idee als solche*s* is ja recht gut, aaaber ..." falsch sein sollten, denn dafür habe ich sie zu oft gehört und auch zu oft angewendet.



Solche Phrasen sind mir persönlich noch nie und nirgends untergekommen.


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> Dieses "an sich" ist meiner Meinung nach ganz einfach überflüssig. Was würde sein Weglassen am Sinn des Satzes ändern? Nichts!


 Das war ja die Vermutung hinter meiner Frage in #4.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Das war ja die Vermutung hinter meiner Frage in #4.


Aha! Das war aber nicht explizit genug ausgedrückt.


----------

